# Mer-bettas



## novabee (Jan 13, 2013)

Even though it doesnt make sense, since "Mer" means fish, hahaha.

Anyway, I drew some sort of humainoidish "Mermaid" type drawings of my bettas!

Gibous:








Eclipse:








Azure:








Lapis:








Lazuli:








Fiore:








Sol:









I have 4 more bettas, but I haven't drawn them yet~


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're so CUTE! I do "merbettas" too. I think I have one posted around here somewhere. ^_^


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Do Rose (red betta, female) and King Dedede (blue, male) for me, please


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are so cool!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Neat! It's weird how your males are female mermaids lol


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

These are so very adorable. I'm tempted to draw my betta as a mer-betta because of it. Very nice style.


----------

